
Cards Against Silicon Valley - asanwal
http://www.cardsagainstsiliconvalley.com
======
Alex3917
How is this different than [https://disrupt.cards](https://disrupt.cards)?

~~~
theopak
Yes "Cards Against Silicon Valley" comes across like a "me too" marketing
opportunity. Can anyone speak to the quality?

fwiw I think everything about the Disrupt Cards website, visual identity, and
content is as thoughtful as a parody card game can be. I'd buy a set again.

~~~
striking
I think the cards on this project's homepage are funnier. Even if we're only
shown four of them.

~~~
asanwal
Some more examples

[https://twitter.com/eringriffith/status/818514263459426305](https://twitter.com/eringriffith/status/818514263459426305)

[https://twitter.com/alexrkonrad/status/818573779945353223](https://twitter.com/alexrkonrad/status/818573779945353223)

[https://twitter.com/JMBooyah/status/818583111277617153](https://twitter.com/JMBooyah/status/818583111277617153)

------
stcredzero
Passive aggressive tweetstorms? I wonder how many "pump and dump" schemes one
could find with machine learning and the Twitter corpus?

------
avelis
Looks like a PH candidate for sure.

------
tyingq
Waiting for cards against HNanity.

Edit: Sample Q&A's welcome.

